# ESI Gigaport HD+ upgrade advice please



## john121 (May 5, 2021)

Hi and thanks for reading. 

I have the old ESI Gigaport HD+ and am wanting to upgrade. I want something with the same minimum features ( IE playback only unit ).

Budget is £300 .

Many thanks.


----------



## john121 (May 5, 2021)

Anyone?


----------

